# FS: 36"x20" x 29"H Solid Pine Stand - $40 !!



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Was previously used for a 65g. Will look brand new again with a fresh coat of paint.

Also has 65g tank for $60. *Tank is SOLD*

Also has solid wood black canopy with 250W metal halide and 2xVHO driven by workhorse 7 ballast good also for 4x54WT5HO - $60.

check out the price of similar ballast: Sunlight Supply T5 4-54W Fluorescent Ballast


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Bumpity Bump


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

OK. $100 before the weekend for the 65g with and solid pine stand (including the top).

I will put a fresh coat of paint on the stand this weekend and price will go back up to $120.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Buuuuuump.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Tanks is SOLD bump. Stand reduced to $60.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

No one wants a nice solid stand. This is the original with plywood bottom shelf, built to last. Not the recent knock-off


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Really? Nobody want a nice solid stand for $60?


----------



## samlynn37 (Jul 2, 2012)

is the stand still avaliable?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Yes it is.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Time for a bump after 3 months. Will thrown in a wood canopy as well with metal halide ballast. Workhorse 7 electronic ballast could be included at extra.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good deal Gordon. Can't even build one myself for that price (since I would have to buy some tools. )


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey Gary:

If you can buy all the material, hardware and paint for that, I will lend you my tools


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You don't understand Gordon. I only take on projects so that I can buy tools.  That's how I have a garage full of car tools.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Haha. I truly addict of tools does not need a reason. 3 compressors, 5 routers, ......


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Well held for 4 weeks and our friend is too busy to pick up. Time to do a First Come First Serve on this one.

BUMP and accept reasonable offer.


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

do you have more pics of the combo ?


----------



## Ashleigh d (Aug 23, 2012)

Is the stand still available? Im looking for a 36 gallon bow front but I really dont care if the stand is too big. All the stores want way too much money for them


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Come get it then  in this addiction, we always plan for growth.

PM you my contact info.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

No reply from PM for one week bump. $40 this weekend only. Will be taken apart for material or storage after.

Come and get it. First come first serve. Absolutely no more hold.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Seriously. No taker at $40 ?! Cost more to buy particle boards to build one


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

not sure why this is still on here.. - -
$40 is a steal even for the new coat of paint that it needs.

do you have to sand it down first? or could you just slap on a new coat of paint?


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

No need to sand it, just paint it


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Actually no need to paint. The high res pic emphasize the flaw. Good wash with TSP will make it shines again really. Why not paint it to make it perfect before putting a tank on 
Light sanding never hurts though for adhesion - better safe than sorry. Also gives a better finish. I always wet sand with 250-400 grit before final coat even for new builds.

Well, I am a nice guy. Held till Wednesday. After this, ABSOLUTELY no more hold.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

UP for Grab again. A wood canopy is included, but I sold the ballasts already.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

gklaw said:


> UP for Grab again. A wood canopy is included, but I sold the ballasts already.


so lost for words.. Again??? lol


----------



## milou (Feb 16, 2012)

please call me I'm interested 778 990 8192 and can pick up today. thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry missed the post. PM milou with contact info.
Just about to say canopy is going to be chopped for material


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

FINALLY !!! Sold


----------

